# more CFL bag seed



## dontknowmuch (Mar 22, 2007)

CFL bagseed


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 22, 2007)

*Not bad for a CFL grow DKM. How is the smell? How is the smoke? Very nice job my friend.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 22, 2007)

Thats very nice looking, my friend! Great job!


----------



## dontknowmuch (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks guys,
                    Smells sweet and my fingers kept sticking to the scissors when I was cutting


----------



## noodles (Mar 23, 2007)

What was your yield off of one of the bagseed plants?


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 23, 2007)

how many cfls did you use to flower?


----------



## dontknowmuch (Mar 24, 2007)

each plant has been around 2 grams short of an OZ.

for 3 plants I am using eight 27w bulbs for flower and 6 for veg


----------



## 3patas (Mar 24, 2007)

good cuz i am growing with cfl too i have 6 plants under 10 - 4 feet tube and 2 - 18 inch with plant & acuarium tube there is 5 red and 5 blue the 18 inch ones are very red i just start flowering today i hope I get lucky and my yield be enougth for my self  for at least 2 month smoking 2 blunts a day like i was prescribe by doctor green tumb


----------



## dontknowmuch (Mar 26, 2007)

I am not using tubes so I would be real curious to see what you get


----------



## 3patas (Mar 26, 2007)

this is what you get with tubes here some pics what you think 32 days old this pics were from yesterday


----------



## Topflite (Mar 26, 2007)

Hey 3patas, How Many Plant Do You Have In That Pot?


----------



## 3patas (Mar 26, 2007)

well theres 2 on 2 pots but the big plant you see is only one i always plant 2 per pot and keep the stronger one


----------



## Topflite (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks 3patas


----------



## 3patas (Mar 26, 2007)

hey here i am any help just ask


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Mar 27, 2007)

dontknowmuch said:
			
		

> CFL bagseed
> 
> 
> View attachment 20537


 
Nice, don't....:cool2:   I love CFL growing!...

Nelson


----------



## 3patas (Mar 27, 2007)

Nelson Mutz said:
			
		

> Nice, don't....:cool2: I love CFL growing!...
> 
> Nelson


 me too by the way props to you  nice buds


----------



## cloud (May 3, 2007)

hey ya'll! i had about 15 seeds pop this am one has a root about 3/4" long. will it hurt to put in soil tomorrow instead of today?:stoned: :ccc:


----------



## 3patas (May 4, 2007)

no but dont let the roots grow too much


----------

